# Paramedic Random Tasks



## MrJones (Jul 24, 2014)

Of the 3 possible random tasks - long board, KED and bleeding/shock control - "they" say that NREMT never picks bleeding/shock control. So I'm curious - how many of you _did_ have bleeding/shock control as your random skill?

I'll start - I did.


----------



## jlw (Jul 24, 2014)

Bleeding Control/Shock Management


----------



## polisciaggie (Jul 24, 2014)

I did too.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 24, 2014)

I got LSB. Some others at my test site got KED. No one that I know of got shock


----------



## Bearamedic (Jul 24, 2014)

Bleeding shock


----------



## gw812 (Jul 27, 2014)

KED. Needed one during clinical too!


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 27, 2014)

Bleeding shock.  I was an evaluator for AEMT Saturday and they had bleeding/shock as well.

ETA: everyone at my test site had the same random


----------



## xrsm002 (Jul 28, 2014)

I did


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 28, 2014)

Way back when, I got bleeding/shock and KED.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2014)

I normally test the medic students for my college out on the NREMT BLS skill. Every semester we change it up. This last time was KED and the class before them was given bleeding control/shock.


----------



## lynnethesunny (Jul 29, 2014)

KED for me. Pad the head!


----------

